# Would you take this?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I have just jacked in my job. It was time for a change so I have thrown everything up in the air and will just have to wait and see how it comes down.

Today I was chatting with a lady who's house mate runs a small craft shop. She is in need of help in the shop, but can't afford to pay. Instead she pays in kind with craft materials from the shop.

It is primarily a needlecraft shop (not my strongest point) but they also do wools, and cardstock etc.

I am sort of hoping to make myself a small living doing something craft related, and when this was mentioned I thought that maybe it would hlep if I earnt my materials. There would also be the possibility of selling some of my stuff in the shop.

She only needs a couple of hours a week. Does this sound like a goer to you guys.

Any suggestions - thoughts?

hoggie


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

For sure! Anything free (well, trade for work) in order to be able to make more money is a great idea. 

Craft shops are nice places & nice people shop there.

:sing:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I would do it. Only a couple of hours a week and you would then have your foot in the door of the "craft market" in the area. Working in a small shop is a GREAT way to find out what people are doing, craft wise, in the area. What they like. What the new "craze" is. 

AND if she'll let you sell some of your crafts there...well. heck. Sounds great to me!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I'd take it in a new york minute! But I'd do just about anything for free craft supplies and the opportunity to see how a well run shop works...BEFORE I open my own.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

hmm - thanks - that's pretty much the way I was thinking 

hoggie


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

So..... Did you do it? How is it going?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Ask the owner just how will she be paying you . Will she using the retail price of goods traded for labor or the wholesale (what she paid for them) price.

Get the agreement in wrting


----------

